# UML-Tool für Eclipse?



## acky (14. Oktober 2005)

hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ein UML-tool für eclipse gibt, welches zumindest
kostenfrei zu erhalten ist 
und nach möglichkeit
simpel ist 
für windows und linux erhältlich ist
aus code diagramme generiert (evtl. auch in die andere richtung)
?

thx,
acky

es gibt auch - wie ich sah - für eclipse klasse zu UML - was hat es eigentlich damit auf sich? (was können die?  )


----------



## normaler_spinner (14. Oktober 2005)

hi,

also ich benutze together for eclipse. kann man bei borland runter laden und den nötigen schlüssel (zeitlich begrenzt) gibts auch noch dazu.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.eclipse.org/uml2/

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (15. Oktober 2005)

Tom nimmst du das Tool von der Eclipseseite wirklich her? Wenn ich das ausprobiere kann ich nur ueber Textfelder UML Angaben machen. Mit zeichnen ist da nichts. Liegt das an persoenlicher Dummheit, oder geht das wirklich nicht? Weil dann ist es nicht besonders brauchbar.
An der Uni haben wir fuer ein Projekt auch Together verwendet. Aber richtig zufrieden war keiner damit .


----------



## -ben- (15. Oktober 2005)

Ja, genau so ein Plugin für Eclipse suche ich auch schon lange...

Das wichtigste für mich ist, aus bestehendem Code Klassen und Paket-Diagramme erstellen zu lassen.
Ich habe mir mal die Free edition vom Omondo EclipseUML runtergezogen und muss sagen das ist fast genau das was ich suche...

Nur ein Problem: in der Free edition kann man die Diagramme nur als SVG Grafiken exportieren, nicht als JPG oder GIF... Ja gut, das wäre ja noch machen, dann könnte ich über ein Grafikprogramm wie TheGIMP diese zu Bitmaps konvertieren.. dachte ich zumindest....

Die SVG Grafiken werden bei mir (und anscheinend auch bei vielen anderen usern) fehlerhaft exportiert.  

Hat dieses Problem sonst schon jemand festgestellt? Keine Ahnung an was dies liegen könnte..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

 Jo, hast recht uber das UML2-Plugin kann nicht malen... du kannst dir aber eine grafische Präsentation deines Modells anzeigen lassen.

 Na ja, ich verwende für UML Modellierung Magic Draw
http://www.magicdraw.com/ -> hier gibts auch eine kostenlose CommunityEdition

 Gruß Tom


----------



## TommyMo (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe in letzer Zeit ganz gute Erfarhungen mit Omondo gemacht. Gibts für Linux und für Windows, und wie bei den anderen Tools auch eine free und eine evaluate Version. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## steff aka sId (16. Oktober 2005)

Fujaba läuft aber meines Wissens nur unter Windows. Kann Code generierung und auch aus Code Diagramme erstellen. Gruß Steff


----------



## -ben- (16. Oktober 2005)

@TommyMo

Benutzt du auch die free edition von Omondo? Wenn ja, kannst du die erstellten Diagramme fehlerfrei als SVG Grafiken exportieren?

Danke und Gruss
ben


----------



## TommyMo (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi -ben-!

Ich muss ehrlich gestehn, ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert. Im Moment benutze ich die Evaluationsversion (UML-Profile). 

Gruß 
TOM


----------



## acky (16. Oktober 2005)

hi, also Omondo entspricht schon sehr weit dem, was ich mir vorgestellt habe!
thx!
hat jemand dazu noch irgendwelche literatur (PDFs etc.) oder links - gern (auch) in deutsch - dazu? (auch wenn´s spontan recht intuitiv zu benutzen scheint)



			
				-ben- hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @TommyMo
> Benutzt du auch die free edition von Omondo? Wenn ja, kannst du die erstellten Diagramme fehlerfrei als SVG Grafiken exportieren?
> Danke und Gruss
> ben



ich kann die diagramme auch als jpg und gif exportieren - klappt (inzwischen?) auch!
womit (z.b.) öffne ich SVG-dateien?

acky


----------



## -ben- (16. Oktober 2005)

acky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann die diagramme auch als jpg und gif exportieren - klappt (inzwischen?) auch!


Hmm... dann hast du wohl nicht die Free edition sondern die Trial der EclipseUML Studio heruntergeladen... Diese ist nur 20 Tage benutzbar und bietet einige Einschränkungen, wie z.B. max. 20 Elemente pro Diagramm.



			
				acky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> womit (z.b.) öffne ich SVG-dateien?


z.B. the GIMP mit SVG Plugin oder mit Batik SVG Toolkit von Apache.

gruss
ben


----------

